

Show HN: TwoSides.co, because there's at least two sides to every story - polymath21
http://www.twosides.co/issues/48-should-abortion-be-allowed

======
polymath21
TwoSides is a social debate platform that helps you see every side of an issue
and meet like-minded people. It was born mainly out of our frustration finding
balanced information, and we'd love your feedback so we can improve.

If you want to sign up, here's a link for the first few hundred HNers:
<http://www.twosides.co/register/hackernews>

Here's an example more related to the tech crowd:
[http://www.twosides.co/issues/22-the-best-tech-ceo-after-
ste...](http://www.twosides.co/issues/22-the-best-tech-ceo-after-steve-jobs)

If you just want to learn more: <http://www.twosides.co/>

If you'd like to get in touch privately, just email hello@twosides.co

------
wallawe
I like the idea. I definitely think there is a need for a site like this
because the news no longer comes even close to cutting it when it comes to
presenting "both sides of the coin."

There are a couple of things I would like to point out that you may already
realize:

1) It is extremely important that for something like this to succeed you must
concentrate on keeping the level of discourse as high as possible, not unlike
HN. The minute I see someone posting "you're an idiot" without an actual
argument that's going to turn me off.

2) I'm not a big fan of the two goals you have listed on the home page- "stand
up for what you believe and meet like minded people." The reason I say this is
because when I come to a site to learn about a political or social issue, I
come to not only express my opinion but learn about others as well. "Without
fully understanding your opponents argument, you can't fully understand your
own." My goal is probably not going to be to find like minded people as that
is who I have surrounded myself with on a day to day basis for the most part.

Great idea though and good luck to you.

~~~
polymath21
Thanks for the feedback! I've discovered how hard positioning is, so #2 is
really helpful to me.

------
aginn
I agree with wallawe. This sector really needs some new resources. The
hotspots for debate online are on facebook notes and quora. Both platforms are
not conducive for debating.

My main feedback is that all of the information looks equally relevant on the
page. I would suggest minimization of suggestions of other debates and focus
the UI on debating the current issue you are looking at. It seems that you
want people to debate rather than just vote. As of right now, I get lost in
the three column layout.

Another shift to consider is having the evidence before the voting. If your
goal is to educate and to encourage discuss over voting, the information on
positions should be more readily available.

No doubt this vertical is hard to design for, ha ha

------
xtrahotsauce
Looks pretty awesome so far. I'm not a big fan of all the different fonts and
formatting. Like aginn mentioned, I don't know if Related Issues should have
the same size as the currently focused issue. Love the landing page though.

------
gbelote
Wow, the interface is very slick. I really like how you put focus on the
viewpoints and how you collapse the details. Even though there's a lot of
information it doesn't feel very cluttered to me.

------
martinpgreen
I've been impressed with this idea and interface. Although there rarely are
only 2 sides, I find myself checking in on issues. Also, I agree w/ xtra great
landing page.

------
jsnkwok
Honestly I'm a pretty big fan of this idea. Pretty original too. This is
random, but I do dig the typography.

------
profturnip
Love it!

